# Purina Rep a Hunt Test !



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Free samples - of pro plan and training treats ? Terry the rep was fantastic ! always asked what did you feed - with no criticism - he is retired - hunts - trains - and travels every where gun dogs are working ! how do you get this job ? !!!!!!!!! Data RBD Hob Har -etc - I am first in line for the job eVen if I haVe to shoot you !!!! at the SH the training treats did not work on Sat LOL - Sun much better LOL !!!!- Put me in the field with gun dogs and people that love them - does not get better than that !!!!!!!!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Sounds like a 'job' made in Heaven......

I think you could fit into that position quite nicely REM 

Think you need to grab Terry's mobile number and stay in touch with him 

Good to keep working into retirement me thinks, like an 'old pal' of mine says......

If You Stop, You Drop.

Sounds like a great weekend out there for the two of you 

http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-mb87LgG/0/L/i-mb87LgG-L.jpg

Hobbsy 8)


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Hob !!!!!!!! think I need to KILL terry and moVe up the food train !!!!!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Sounds like a plan!!!!

Bury him deep, wouldn't want Pike retrieving him for the treats in his pockets !!!!

Hobbsy


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

[/color]HOB LOL !!!!!!!!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

If Terry sells carrots, don't hurt him. We're still looking for S'mores.


----------

